# casting distance conversion table



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got a tsunami TSAWESS 932SH. I paired it with a Bg30 with 15lb mono and 30lb shock leader. The rod is 9'3" and rated 3-5 oz(I know its a little short but I'm just starting out). Been practing my brighton cast and can only get a about 72 yards. Is there some kind of chart to show how far you should be able to throw with what ever lenght rod  and so forth. If not what is an accecptable distance?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

your casting distance is only as good as your form so no chart will help you


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There are so many variable that it would be VERY difficult to develop such a chart. On one end of the spectrum you could have a beginner with a brand new "X" rod and reel and on the other an experienced fisherman and skilled caster.

Practice, practice, practice and become as good as _you_ can get with your outfit. 

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

If the rod is rated from 3 to 5 oz stick with the 3 and this should give you the best chance of getting the most from her. Relax and make sure that you are looking up at 45 degrees right through the cast so that is where your arms will hit too. 72 yards is a reasonable hit with that outfit but you will be supprised at how it will throw the lighter weights better given its rating. 

Look forward to hearing how you go and keep up the good work .

Regards


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd try 12 lb test ,30 lb leader,3 ounce bank sinker. may get you a tad better, maybe 80 yd.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

72 yards isn't bad for that setup. now in addition to practice and dropping down to 12lb mono may I suggest switching to braid. the breaking strength is up to you but using my 8.5ft tsunami I have hit an average distances as follows 30lb braid:85 meters, 20lb braid: 97 meters and 10lb braid: 110 meters all of these were the average of 5 casts using the same rod and reel but 3 different spools of braid and a 3oz sinker casted over hand. just something to think about.


----------

